
How Expedia finds Flights - joneholland
https://techblog.expedia.com/2016/03/07/how-expedia-finds-flights-a-detailed-view/
======
joneholland
Hi HN,

I work for Expedia, so happy to answer any questions on how things work or
dispel any myths. Ask away.

